
How Can Large Companies Innovate? - ssclafani
http://a16z.com/2014/11/12/how-can-large-companies-innovate/
======
dkarapetyan
The part about big companies being machines for squashing bad ideas is pretty
spot on. Combine it with petty politics, credit stealing, and a dash of
brinksmanship and you have a pretty good idea of what the inside of any big
technology company looks like. In fact the situation is so bad that all the
examples he pointed out were about acquisitions because internal innovation in
that kind of setting is pretty hopeless.

